# White Bass Spawn



## Whitebassfisher

I don't think I am alone in wondering about the white bass spawn. In the mid '70's at the rocky shoals on Bedias Creek downstream from the FM247 bridge I became seriously addicted to white bass fishing.

I won't speculate on how the actual catching will be in the next few months, but it appears that conditions are such for a productive spawn. We have had more rain than we wanted in 2015, but try to remember water is life.

Merry Christmas to all my 2Cool buddies!


----------



## Mattsfishin

I am ready and it will not be long. Weather stays good they will be in the creeks early. I have seen them above the shoals on whiterock creek after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Northern fisherman

Looking forward to it this will be my first time getting to experience the spawn and being up there for it, hope it's gonna be a good one!


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Can't wait, love me some river and creek fishing.


----------



## Froghunter

Now this brings up a good question. I fish from bedias to riverside myself, all of which is now under the poison scare. Just curios as to how many plan to continue this life long tradition? I've already started researching other parts of the state to fish in. I have 3 little boys and we eat a lot of fish. I'm a little worried now.


----------



## pYr8

I know I'll never launch at the 19 ramp during the spawn again, too crazy crowded & open to trailer/vehicle damage. I'll go out of Carolina Creek. Oh, Coy got the ramp/property bought back from Larry, so Cove Marina will have launching. Possibly from 2 ramps if he got the 2nd finished.

Should be a good winter/spring fishing, have to wait & see what Mother Nature pulls out from under her flowery hat this year...


----------



## Mattsfishin

Bethy resort is a good ramp. I will continue to fish the spawn but will only keep whites 10 to 11 inches. I don't eat a lot of whites and like the smaller ones.


----------



## hopn

Mattsfishin said:


> Bethy resort is a good ramp. I will continue to fish the spawn but will only keep whites 10 to 11 inches. I don't eat a lot of whites and like the smaller ones.


I use to like to eat the big ones, but now I understand you. The small 10 to 11 inches taste so much better. We need to go fishing one day Matt.


----------



## shadslinger

I'm betting the fishing will be tough again this year, lots of muddy water now and more coming.
Of course that means real spawn fishing pros like whitebassfisher will be the doing the catching in their small creek holes.
While most of us gripe, lol!
So I am going to use that gps tracker i planted on his boat :ac550:
You guys do know he was won the LnD tourney more than ounce I do believe.


----------



## whsalum

looking at the advisory it says white bass 3 times a month. My whole family are huge fish eaters but we very seldom eat them more than 3 times a month. During the spawn these fish will be traveling north from the lake so I wouldn't be overly concerned about eating a mess every 8 or 9 days.


----------



## whsalum

I have been up White Rock and Caney but have never fished the spawn up North. I see Carolina Creek on the Navionics app but don't see Bedias , where is it at ?


----------



## fishytx

In the past few years, we have had a water shortage, so this year is looking really well. I've already been catching males and females at 13 and 14 inches five miles upstream from the lake waters on Somerville Lake. I had an awesome year last year and I think it is going to be a better year this year. I started this white bass thing two weeks a go with success, so with an abundance of water, I am hoping it turns out better than I have ever seen it before. How ever, there is thing called to much water. If the spawning area never gets a chance to clear up and stays muddy, a persons strike zone is very limited, resulting in less strikes, which of course ends up with less fish caught. But I think it will be okay.


----------



## shadslinger

Last Friday we caught plenty of small males pretty far up a creek. The water looked better then. I'm sure it's back to muddy now.


----------



## Steven H

Scouting trips show them to be in the main river ( San Jac) for us right now, caught some big females 2-2.5 miles E of 59, all this rain is hurting upstream scouting, clarity is just poor. I usually am full bore on them now, but I am fishing LMB til the water clears.


----------



## texas two guns

I have heard that there is a ramp north of Bedias, called Coleman's, I think. Anyone know of this and how do you get there?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

texas two guns said:


> I have heard that there is a ramp north of Bedias, called Coleman's, I think. Anyone know of this and how do you get there?


Yes, Burt or Bert Coleman had (he passed, but sons maybe have it?) a pretty good ramp on the west bank of the Trinity above Bedias and downstream of a creek called Big Creek that came in from the east side. I used to launch there years ago and reached it from Midway/Hwy 21. If I remember correctly, he named it after 3 sons, Terry, Danny and Waymond ...... so there were signs "Terdanway". It has been at least 20 years since I have launched there, but I will look at a map and see if I can figure out how I used to get there.

PS - May need help from others here. I think it is at red X.


----------



## texas two guns

Thanks. I found a website yesterday. Looks like they have RV sites, campsites and a few cabins even.


----------



## hrider2001

Got skunked on Nelson creek today......nada downstream from the bridge. Guy fishing from bank with minnows about 100 yards upstream from bridge had 4-5 small males. Guess I should'a gone upstream ......will next time. Still a little early maybe ?


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

The Sabine River above Toledo Bend is real high. I know Jane and family at Riverridge are catching some already. Do any of ya'll think the high water will make catching whites difficult?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

hrider2001 said:


> Got skunked on Nelson creek today......nada downstream from the bridge. Guy fishing from bank with minnows about 100 yards upstream from bridge had 4-5 small males. Guess I should'a gone upstream ......will next time. Still a little early maybe ?


I really tried to get into Nelson yesterday (Tuesday the 19th), but where I had planned to launch my john boat had such a think layer of mud that I felt my bearing and brakes would have been destroyed by the grit.


----------



## shadslinger

Wow, do you guys realize we went all the way to December 25th before starting "The white bass spawn"? post, lol!
Might be the longest we ever waited this year!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

shadslinger said:


> Wow, do you guys realize we went all the way to *December 25th* before starting "The white bass spawn"? post, lol!
> Might be the longest we ever waited this year!


My personal (but cheap) Christmas present to you SS! 
The spawn for me is like you and drifting for _blues_.... which lately look _white_?


----------



## Steven H

I sure would like to hear some reports. Where we were fishing this time last year after starting Dec good then getting 3 weeks of rain on Thu/Fri ( just in time to ruin the weekend). But creeks have remained muddy, the only clear one we are fishing is not yielding anything good. I am talking to lots of people, and no one is on them from what I can tell. Supposed to be real cold Sat morning but I think boat will get wet and we will try to see if we can find any on the Humminbird, bass fishing bite is off ( for me at least) so might as well try at least.


----------



## hrider2001

Tried Nelson Creek again on Tuesday....one largemouth....no whites......doesn't make sense to me.....but the creek is sure different since the drought and then the floods in 2015.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

hrider2001 said:


> Tried Nelson Creek again on Tuesday....one largemouth....no whites......doesn't make sense to me.....but the creek is sure different since the drought and then the floods in 2015.


I tried to go there recently, but the ramp I prefer was too covered in mud. How is water color? I haven't been in Nelson since March 2015; how have the floods changed it?


----------



## fishin_envy

One can only wonder what the wb population in LL will be in a couple of years. Back to back wet winters should provide good conditions to urge wb to move up river and spawn. With poor conditions for fishermen to disrupt them, I would think there should be many more baby wb hatching than usual. Now if we only can keep gill netters out of the river and the fish from flowing through the dam................


----------



## Camcopelin

*White bass*

Got a 2 man limit today in the hole....lol! Sabine River out of center Tx man I was worried... but that 5th cast it was on like donkey kong!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Camcopelin said:


> Got a 2 man limit today in the hole....lol! Sabine River out of center Tx man I was worried... but that 5th cast it was on like donkey kong!!!


Man! Those Sabine River whites are huge!

*hrider2001*, you are so right about Nelson changing a lot. So much sand was in the river current and not much local rain in comparison has almost closed the mouth of Nelson with sand. I doubt a boat can get in once the river drops to normal level. The only thing that would clear it out is a big local rain in the headwaters while the river is low so that creek current could blow all that sand out.


----------



## hrider2001

Yea......been wondering what the mouth looked like. An old Google map view shows it almost closed. I was hoping with the recent flooding in 2015 that it would open it up better......maybe not. Going to try to go on Tuesday if not rained out. Front coming in Tues night.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

hrider2001 said:


> Yea......been wondering what the mouth looked like. An old Google map view shows it almost closed. I was hoping with the recent flooding in 2015 that it would open it up better......maybe not. Going to try to go on Tuesday if not rained out. Front coming in Tues night.


The recent flooding closed the mouth of Nelson much worse than it was 10 months ago. It is the worst I have ever seen it, by far.


----------



## shadslinger

GoFish2day has told me many times that when the Spring Creek bunch starts to whack em, it will be two weeks before the Trinity Basin turns on for sow white bass.
So I am glad to see they are making some hay on them.
Of course I am pushing it here, because there are near perfect conditions for a white bass massacre on the table.
It is still too soon though. Dog gone fish are already there. You get them in the cast net( released of course) and catch a few on rod and reel.
Today I caught one on a pet spoon, and two with cut shad on the bottom. Along with a sprinkle of blue cats for dinner.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Good information there Shadslinger, it wont be long. Glad you got a few!!!! Some fine eatin right there.


----------



## GT11

I have only been on the lake 13 years and only fish the Kickapoo spawn. The earliest I have seen them spawn is Valentine's Day and the latest was mid March. With the very mild winter we are having, I am betting on an early spawn this year unless we start getting crazy cold fronts to disrupt them. 

At any rate, the spawn is near!!!!!


----------



## hopn

GT11 said:


> I have only been on the lake 13 years and only fish the Kickapoo spawn. The earliest I have seen them spawn is Valentine's Day and the latest was mid March. With the very mild winter we are having, I am betting on an early spawn this year unless we start getting crazy cold fronts to disrupt them.
> 
> At any rate, the spawn is near!!!!!


 I have not gone fishing in months, crazy golf addition has got me hooked. But I do want to wet the hook. Problem is, Lock and Dam... well... water is still TOO high and too fast! sigh. If Riverside calms down enough, might be able to hook some there.


----------



## shadslinger

hopn said:


> I have not gone fishing in months, crazy golf addition has got me hooked.
> 
> ????:ac550:
> Golf? You could be hooking up with this !tuna!
> :walkingsm
> 
> GT11 flowers and candy day will be about two weeks after they started hammering them on Spring Creek, GoFish2Day has them timed pretty good.


----------



## whsalum

I've done sharpened the ends off my hooks, I'm ready !!!


----------

